# Transport to/from Sports city



## tony ex (May 24, 2012)

Hi everyone, can someone please tell me if there is any public transport into and from Dubai Sports city on a daily occurance. Iv'e been searching the net but cant seem to find what Im looking for. many thanks


----------



## Toon (Feb 28, 2012)

https://www.rta.ae/wpsv5/links/buses/FullBusNetwork_sm.pdf


----------



## tony ex (May 24, 2012)

Thanks Toon. From that map there doesnt appear to be any public transport to Sports City :-(


----------

